# What is your main career?



## aleazk

Although I have formal training as a pianist, I'm not a professional musician. My main career is physics, I'm a theoretical physicist, and I specialize in General Relativity.


----------



## kv466

Alls I do is play music.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Same as OP. I wonder how many physicists/physics majors we have in here. I've noticed quite a number of us.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Although I have a degree in mathematics (Kent, 1974), and went on to be a systems analyst, IT project manager, and business consultant, I now specialise in emotional intelligence in the workplace, coaching and training people to develop better working relationships with each other, with their clients and suppliers, prospective clients and other people. Increasingly, my partner Kay and I are finding ourselves coaching people with real chronic issues - a quasi-therapeutic role, which is very rewarding.






http://www.emotionalintelligenceatwork.com
http://www.youtube.com/user/eintelligenceatwork


----------



## Polednice

<3 all you physicists - scientists are my favourite 

I'm a student, probably going to go into English lit. academics while doing music very seriously on the side.


----------



## Krummhorn

Professional church musician for over 50 years - I retired from Hughes Aircraft/Raytheon (electronic test) in 2006. 

Kh


----------



## clavichorder

Confused and frequently transitioning community college student.


----------



## CountessAdele

Right now I'm a waitress, but pretty soon I'll be studying everything an opera singer (my dream career) needs to know which includes:

Music theory, ear training, sight singing, piano, voice, diction, acting, stagecraft, german, french, italian, and stage movement or dance, this is the basic stuff I've gotta know while I take private singing lessons on the side to start developing a technique (a long way off yet). There are some additional classes that would also be helpful but my list is long enough. Also I think it's a good idea for aspiring opera singers to get a degree in music education.

The career I've chosen is a risky one, its a huge gamble and very few who try actually "make it", but I figure that I have a passion for opera and a genuine interest in all of these classes so even if I don't end up where I originally wanted to, I'll have learned a lot of skills along way that could get me a career which puts me close to my passion.


----------



## aleazk

Dodecaplex said:


> Same as OP. I wonder how many physicists/physics majors we have in here. I've noticed quite a number of us.


yeah, it's a recurrent relation. in april of this year we, in the university, celebrated an international conference on GR... and there was a piano in the hotel (in the countryside). at the final of the technical expositions, many of us went to the piano to play something in turns, it was very funny (imagine a group of drunk physicists, at 3 am, playing all kind of things in that poor piano... from beethoven sonatas, to the pink panther theme)


----------



## mmsbls

There are a few physicists on TC. I was an experimental particle physicist (did my work at Fermilab which is like CERN). Now I study advanced vehicle technologies for hybrid, electric, and fuel cell vehicles.


----------



## Dodecaplex

aleazk said:


> *yeah, it's a recurrent relation.*


I know. Planck, for instance, was an organist; good ol' Albert was a violinist; and I, the greatest inventor of the 21st century, will be a pianist.

Coincidence? _I think not_. *at this moment, by the way, I'm supposed to vanish*


----------



## Ravellian

I am an accountant, getting my CPA next year, but I also play the piano at a concert level... you can check my blog if you want to hear some of my recordings.


----------



## Guest

I'm a high school English teacher.


----------



## Couchie

I'm a process engineer, currently working for an oil company on their in-situ oil sands projects.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Don't have a job. I am without a career and broke.

I'm a high school student.


----------



## Art Rock

No musical training at all (just love listening to it). I have a chemistry engineering degree and a PhD, have worked since 1984 in that field, currently managing a 40 staff Research and Development department in one of the largest multinationals.


----------



## Meaghan

I am primarily a college student, double majoring in music (concentration on theory, and I'm taking piano, clarinet, and voice lessons) and sociology. At my college, I ladle food on to people's plates in the dining hall for minimum wage and also work in the music library. During the summer I teach art at a camp for little kids. None of these things are likely to be my future career. I don't know what I'm going to do. But I'll have an internship in Philadelphia next term, so maybe that will help me figure things out.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Meaghan said:


> I don't know what I'm going to do. But I'll have an internship in Philadelphia next term, so maybe that will help me figure things out.


Maybe you should also join the physics team. We're generally very nice and humble folks.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

I'm an udergraduate biotechnology student (engineering degree). I aim at a medicinal chemistry master's degree and hopefully a PhD in pharmacy.

I also like (love?) mathematics and physics, but didn't see myself doing that professionally as I wanted to help people - and coming up with new diagnostic tools and/or drugs is going to let me do just that. Maybe an MD degree after the PhD.

There is at least one such person at my university - her titles are: engineer, master's degree holder, PhD holder, habilitation holder - all of them 'of physical sciences', professor ordinarius (a title awarded by the president) 'of technical sciences' and a medical doctor degree).

My musical education ended around 5th grade - no formal training.


----------



## Amfibius

I am a physician. Where are the others? I know there are a few around!


----------



## Taneyev

I used to be a lawyer. Now I'm retired and unemployed. But have many tasks to do at home; prepare breakfast, collect the **** of one of my she-cats that degenerate left for all over the place during the night, take down the garbage, help on the kitchen, make shopping....and read and listen to music when I can.


----------



## bassClef

Software developer/analyst, degree in IT & Mathematics


----------



## Klavierspieler

I am a professional piano and high school student. _Hopefully_ I will be able to support myself later on as a piano teacher.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jeremy Marchant said:


> , I now specialise in emotional intelligence in the workplace, coaching and training people to develop better working relationships with each other.


Interesting video, stunning background.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm a court reporter. It's a good career for someone with manual dexterity who doesn't want to spend their life playing sax in smoke-filled bars.


----------



## Igneous01

I plan on opening up a new type of business called "hangman", the slogan being "Helping you put an end to it all"
Items for sale will include ropes, knives, guns with single bullet loaded, and drugs that will guarantee overdose. If 100 Million people commit suicide each year, then that is a large demand for necessary items to help assist that goal.


----------



## GoneBaroque

I am retired. Started out as an Accountant and later transitioned to Technical Writing for a company which manufactured Aerospace hoses.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Manxfeeder said:


> Interesting video, stunning background.


Thanks, Manxfeeder, and the others who liked that post. It's even better up there when the sun shines!


----------



## mamascarlatti

I'm an ESL teacher, working with migrants and refugees and helping them integrate in NZ life, also involved in developing teaching materials and teacher training. It's part time as my youngest is 9 and I do pretty much all the childcare and house management.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Me? Imperial Kapellmeister. My job is to approve and to disapprove/completely ban good and crap music respectively in society.


----------



## aleazk

Dodecaplex said:


> Maybe you should also join the physics team. We're generally very nice and humble folks.


yeah... humble...yeah:lol:


----------



## jurianbai

visual art designer, tourism advisor (or guide...), ticketing. in music I also do song arrangement for pop/rock style, sound mixing using cubase and all their plug ins, video editting etc. money investor, forex, stocks and basically anything that can produce moneys. LOL


----------



## Dodecaplex

aleazk said:


> yeah... humble...yeah:lol:


I guess you're one of the rare and small number of physicists that don't have the angelic humility the rest of us have.


----------



## mamascarlatti

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Me? Imperial Kapellmeister. My job is to approve and to disapprove/completely ban good and crap music respectively in society.


Could you come over the ditch and pitch a tent in my garden and periodically shout at all the builders on neighbouring properties playing commercial radio and shattering the peace?


----------



## itywltmt

Dodecaplex said:


> Same as OP. I wonder how many physicists/physics majors we have in here. I've noticed quite a number of us.


(Nice Tintin avatar, buddy. _Motus et bouche cousue, telle est ma devise_!)

I am a trained physicist too, and received my Grad degree in *lasers *and *modern/applied Physics *in 1986. However, I haven't found work as a physicist - I work as an *engineer *and (save for one year) I have worked almost exclusively for large multi-national military contractors.

I have dabbled in optics (imaging, and later the use of lasers in real-time detection of biological agents!) but since 2001 I have almost exclusively worked as the System Architect on a number of *Army command, control and communication systems*, primarily for the Canadian and UK Armies. The stuff I work on has to do with exchanging tactical information over "challenged" bearers (i.e., over radio nets Vs office blue-wire networks). It is challenging, frustrating but often times very rewarding, as I know for a fact the systems I have contributed to _save lives _ and provides secure and dependable communications to soldiers in very difficult field conditions.


----------



## Dodecaplex

itywltmt said:


> (Nice Tintin avatar, buddy. _Motus et bouche cousue, telle est ma devise_!)


Ah! The Calculus Affair!



> I am a trained physicist too, and received my Grad degree in *lasers *and *modern/applied Physics *in 1986. However, I haven't found work as a physicist - I work as an *engineer *and (save for one year) I have worked almost exclusively for large multi-national military contractors.


Well, you wouldn't happen to be my father, would you? Because believe it or not, _he_ also received his grad degree in applied physics and then worked as an engineer for multi-national military contractors! :lol:
But I doubt he'd ever go to a classical music website since he hates classical music.


----------



## Sonata

I work in the medical field. I am a physician assistant in family practice; I've been in the career for five years now.


----------



## jflatter

I assist people with mental capacity issues when they are involved in litigation.


----------



## Vaneyes

Retired.


----------



## rattzzable

I'm a couch potato


----------



## rattzzable

rattzzable said:


> I'm a couch potato


 have a PhD in it


----------



## Fiorentino

I'm a barrister - I enjoy my work, but sadly it doesn't leave me with as much time for music as I would often like. Fascinating to see what others here get up to!


----------



## GoneBaroque

Comforting the afflicted and afflicting the comfortable.


----------



## Dster

I am retired. Before retiring, I thought engineering in university


----------



## Vaneyes

Yes, but did you teach?


----------



## Dster

But I did my best to confuse the students.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, next Wednesday (Dec. 21), I will proudly be able to claim that I am a professional musician. Next Wednesday I will be paid for my first gig, performing in an ensemble for a college commencement ceremony. And who would have thought it would be all on piccolo (for the most part)!


----------



## opus55

Music appreciation. In addition to that, I write software while I listen to music during the day and get paid. I use the money to buy more music


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

opus55 said:


> Music appreciation.


I wish that was a real job...


----------



## larifari

I am retired now, after a lifetime of doing my best as a mainframe COBOL programmer.


----------



## Lenfer

*Jewel Thief* *shifty eyes*


----------

